# Critique my buck



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

He just turned a year my first registered buck he is polled and blue eyed. Hes a sweetheart. Thoughts on his body conformation sorry hes not shaved best pic i could get with no help.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

What a handsome boy! It's a little hard to critique goats that are not shaved or set up, but I'll give a try!

Pros:

Good blending through neck and withers
I really like his head shape/size, and neck (length)
Front legs are well placed under shoulders (could be a touch farther back though)
Nice brisket extension
Flat, level brisket (it's not slanted up)
Great body depth
Good rear leg angulation
Level topline (strong chine and loin)

Cons:

Short, steep rump
Lack of body length

What I can't judge from these pictures:

Pasterns
Width

Hope this helps!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I agree ☝ Pictures straight on from the front and back would give good ideas on chest and rump width. Pictures on a hard surface or in short grass for pasterns. Overall a nice buck!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks ill see if i can try for more pics thanks for the feedback! And the compliments ☺


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

What @Dandy Hill Farm said.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice topline, nice uphill stance and he looks to have nice depth. What is his dam like? Her mammary?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

CrazyDogLady said:


> Nice topline, nice uphill stance and he looks to have nice depth. What is his dam like? Her mammary?


I didnt get to see her in milk but i do have pictures of his dam let me see if i can upload what i have. He does *B on his sires side in his lines.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I can only find this one pic of his Dam. And heres a pic of his papers


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the herd names except for Dill's. Really can't see her well enough to assess her conformation. Steep rump. Good luck with your buck, he's cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

As far as papers, not a lot there.... agree with above. Good luck with your cute guy.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Either way i love him ❤ i cant wait to see his kids in the spring.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I Know these arent the best but i almost got him posed! Lol hes a little turd when it comes to these kinds things. just wish that ine pi. Had his feet in it


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Great job! Just keep on practicing!

I really like how he's maturing!! I think he looks longer now. I can see his pasterns better in these pictures and I think they look great. I like his chest width and his feet don't toe-out. His rear legs do look postier (not sure if that's a word lol) now though. Overall, I think his conformation is NICE and I can't wait to see what he looks like once he's mature! 😀


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you ! And thank you for your input it really helps me know im not just bias in my own opinions lol 😆


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

So zorro got shaved todsy i found a moonspot! Now i get where his daughter got it from lol


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

He sure is a purdy buck!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So, the moonspot is one his left lower shoulder?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> He sure is a purdy buck!


Thank you😀


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> So, the moonspot is one his left lower shoulder?


No actually its very small on his right side. Heres a closer pic..


















And heres the kid he threw


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Please take front and back pics .. this will help to see width and escutcheon. From what I see I like that he is gaining some length and depth and body capacity. He has a decent length to his neck and rump. I would like to see his rump not as steep, his front legs set more squarely under the shoulder. He does tend to dip in the chine and is back cannons are not as straight as I would like, they tend to bow out from side profile. He does look pretty nice from thurl to thurl , it’s hard without the front and rear views.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Please take front and back pics .. this will help to see width and escutcheon. From what I see I like that he is gaining some length and depth and body capacity. He has a decent length to his neck and rump. I would like to see his rump not as steep, his front legs set more squarely under the shoulder. He does tend to dip in the chine and is back cannons are not as straight as I would like, they tend to bow out from side profile. He does look pretty nice from thurl to thurl , it’s hard without the front and rear views.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I am working on that slowly.. Lol im doin this without help and he is not very good at standing yet but as soon as i can get better pictures i sure will will and the front to back pics.. those are the hardest at the moment lol 😆 hes good at leading just never happy about posing..standing.. me repositioning him but i have been working with him as much as i can to get him there. Thanks for the input  goatblessing ......honestly i have a friend coming over in a few days i might get her to be photographer for me lol my boyfriend isnt much help in that department lol


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I do have this i one
















its not a good posed pic but u can see a little


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I feel your pain about pucs! Lol! He looks to have nice width in the chest and escutcheon. So hard to get good pics … I struggle with that as well..


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> I feel your pain about pucs! Lol! He looks to have nice width in the chest and escutcheon. So hard to get good pics … I struggle with that as well..


Yes! Lol the few times i did ask for help the helper" didnt quite understand what im trying to show and what angles we got were horrible lol


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I got a few! Had my mother come help for a minute lol heres what we got..


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I know these still aren't the best but its his best so far lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

